# Alerta virus del msn¡¡¡



## santiago (Jun 27, 2008)

bueno de eso se treta
hay varios virus que te llegan como una simple foto, que inocentemente uno habre y resulta un virus, el que lo envia puede ser un conocido amigo familiar, o en mi caso mi tio, pero ellos no lo envian, sino que lo envia un autoexec.bat , intimamente relacionado con un troyano, mi fiel nod 32 no pudo con esto provocando mi ira, y de ahi a buscar y buscar hasta que encontre un programa que barre con todos los virus del msn
me parecio importante publicar esto ya que podes recibir un zip de tu familiar o amigo mas querido, y resulta ser un virus, adjunto el programita que es libre, lo puse en zip porque como entiendo el .exe no se puede publicar acique depositando confianza en el programa lo subo en .zip
espero no generar problemas con los moderadores
saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

Santixman, pero es una imagen o es un zip?

si es un zip que tiene a dentro?

Tenes el archivo original que me lo pases?

los otros dias a un amigo le mandaron algo parecido pero que activa las stickkey.


----------



## Manonline (Jun 29, 2008)

jajajaja me alegra qe lo hayas podido solucionar... me venias torturando con los mensajes jajajaajaja...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## santiago (Jun 29, 2008)

karapalida te viene como .exe, o es un zip, las 2 cosas

me di cuenta cuando a mi compu no le andaba ni la calculadora, el virus estaba en la carpeta sistem32 

saludos


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 29, 2008)

Buenisimo el Soft! El otro día mi hno recibió un virus como ese y el NOD tampoco se lo detectó. Me costo un monton ubicarlo y sacarlo! 

Voy a tener en cuenta esta herramienta si vuelve a pasar! Gracias por el dato santixman!

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 29, 2008)

ahhh te viene como cazabobo, uhh digo una imagen con virus, a la mier... arranco el cable de red y me dedico a jugar al red alert. Saludos

Pd:Yo tengo el disco c siempre listo para un bonito y efectivo fdisk, ya tengo cronometrado instalo todo de nuevo en 3hs. Menos tiempo en el que tardo en pasar el antivirus, para finalmente terminara haciendo un fdisk. jua jua jua


----------



## santiago (Jun 29, 2008)

aguante el kapersky, tengo el nos y el kapersky los 2 a la vez, y se pelean por borrar los troyanos jaja

saludos
pd lo raro es que pude instalar los dos sin borrar uno, y bue mejor,
me acuerdo de un norton creo que era que cuando detectaba un viruz hacia una imagen del pacman con el simbolito del antiviruz y una rata, jaja si alguien se acuerda por favor digame, era mas viejo que la escarapela

saludos2


----------



## Manonline (Jun 29, 2008)

kjsdhfks, posta, yo tengo toda la información en el D, y el C siempre las aplicaciones instaladas nada mas...

la pc esta lenteja?

cd de win, format, install y creo qe en menos de 3 hs esta, eh? entre format e install de win 1:30hs y ponele 30-45 mins instalando aplicaciones utiles.

pero cuando tuve el virus de la foto, nada mas rapido y facil qe restaurar sistema. tenia la fecha de la contaminacion, entonces elegi el punto de restauracion anterior (1 dia antes) y listo... 5 mins despues estaba gozando de la libertad.


----------



## santiago (Jun 30, 2008)

yo restaure el sistema pero el virus seguia en mi disco

saludos


----------



## juan_g (Sep 24, 2008)

che.... desde que abri el MSN photo virus removed me dice que no puedo usar ni el administrador de tareas, ni el MS-DOS, porque aparecen como que los bloqueó el administrador... y yo soy el administrador!
que puedo hacer?


----------



## santiago (Sep 25, 2008)

ese problema no te lo da el removedor, a mi me paso cuando abri el comprimido del virus, despues de remover el virus con el programita todo bien la verdad es raro, dejame investigar un toke 

saludos

edito: proba con esto YouTube - como recuperar el administrador de tareas de windows


----------



## juan_g (Sep 25, 2008)

Ya probé, pero tuve problemas porque no me deja abrir regedit tampoco.....
No sé qué será, porque en realidad yo no tenia el virus... Lo habia bajado a este programa para pasarselo a un amigo que tenia este problema...
Yo en ningún momento abri ninguno de esos zip o rar que te envian.
Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco!
Ah... otra cosa. Hace un tiempo desapareció de mi menú inicio la opción ejecutar... qué puede ser?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 26, 2008)

la unica que me quedo fue formatear el disco, despues de probar mil formas, siempre en algun lado queda, aunque formatees el c, te puede quedar cambiado el nombre de la unidad D. Saludos


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Mar 28, 2009)

yo tengo el nod 32 y el windows defender y nunca tuve ningun problema


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 28, 2009)

"hasta que encontre un programa que barre con todos los virus del msn "
 Jajaja... no se si sabes que TODOS los dias se crean nuevos virus, asi que el Av infalible NO EXISTE.


----------



## santiago (Mar 28, 2009)

se actualiza todos las semanas ; ), aunque no alcanse, pero es una buena alternativa

saludos


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

saben me aclararon una duda yo crei que ese virus la enviaba la persona que conocias intensiónalmente tuve un problema con esa persona llego lejos el problema jajjaaja porque dicho virus me arruino la pc y tuve que formatearla con un programa todo el disco duro, de haberlo sabido me hubiera evitado problemas con esa persona 
saludos


----------



## acuario666 (Abr 12, 2010)

a mi me enviaron algo parecido era un archivo en .zip y dentro traia un intalador y lo ejecute y solo se abrio la la ventana del ms-dos X 1s. y despues se volvio a cerrar pero ahorita que ejecute tu eliminador de virus no detecto nada


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

y eso que te mandan mensajes en ingles? y si vos contestas (porque ves a la otra persona conectada) te contesta??


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> y eso que te mandan mensajes en ingles? y si vos contestas (porque ves a la otra persona conectada) te contesta??



Eso obvio que si es una persona contestará, sea conocido o no... A menos que sea un bot o algo así...


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

no, la cosa empieza con un simple: hey! y no se que mas.

osea, de todos los que he recibido eso, es siempre lo mismo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

Osea que no son conocidos... Pues si es así, borralos de la lista de contactos..


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

tacato, es gente que tengo agregada al msn, uno de ellos es miembro del foro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 12, 2010)

Pues ya depende de lo que diga el mensaje, lo traduces y va. Si es por ayuda bueno, hacés lo que puedas...
A menos que sean otros tipos de mensajes...

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola foro,interesante tema,hace unos meses tuve una situación similar cuando al conectarme al messenger luego luego una ventana de conversacion se abre y un primo mio me "habla"(cosa que nunca hace) y me dice un mensaje en inglés saludandome que si queria recibir una foto de unas vacaciones en no se donde y de ahi la sospecha y en efecto aparece un archivo en win rar o en win zip en la ventana de conversación para que lo descargues,no sé que sucedia si lo instalaba,así que no lo hice,pero hace unos meses el me dijo que no funcionaba su messenger ya que no podia comunicarse con nadie en linea hasta varios intentos ademas que sus otros contactos  tambien recibian la misma invitación,ademas de que tenia problemas con los drivers de la pc,que a veces parecia que no tenia los controladores,entonces el problema era de mi primo y su maquina,entonces he de suponer que si yo descomprimia e instalaba el zip o el rar,sucederia lo mismo,seria algo así como una cadena

¿o que opinan?

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Los virus de Msn que te dicen :"Te mando la foto de la última reunión" o algo parecido , no contestan. Ni en inglés ni en castellano , así que por ahora y hasta que lo perfeccionen es una buena opción preguntarle a nuestro contacto : Che ¿vos me mandaste ésto?

No ejecutar el zip , sino bajarlo y deszipearlo y entonces pedirle a NOD 32 que analice el archivo .


----------



## electrodan (Abr 17, 2010)

Por lo general los 'virus' son ejecutables con ícono de zip, imagen o algo parecido, y con extensión al estilo fotos.jpg.exe  (por defecto Windows no muestra las extensiones de archivos).
Además cualquier antivirus puede abrir ZIPs.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 17, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Por lo general los 'virus' son ejecutables con ícono de zip, imagen o algo parecido, y con extensión al estilo fotos.jpg.exe  (por defecto Windows no muestra las extensiones de archivos).
> Además cualquier antivirus puede abrir ZIPs.




Exacto, llevo mucho tiempo conbatiendo contra ellos, los virus camuflados como les llamo yo , llegan en un archivo asi : foto.jpg o foto.gmp el problema como comenta electrodan es que los virus de este tipo en windows no se le ve la extencion real porque windows la oculta, yo trabajo con las extenciones a la vista, nunca ocultas, asi me evita sustos inecesarios,((en propiedades de carpeta tienen la opcion de desocultar las extenciones)) , es una manera rapida y fiable de saber que vamos a ejecutar antes de ejecutarlo.

tambien tenemos otros virus como han comentado por aqui que llega por el messenger pero en tipo mensaje por ejemplo : ¿no haz visto las fotos de este verano? y despues le sigue una direccion.
ojo, estos mensajes aparecen casi siempre ha conectarse el usuario que te lo envia automaticamente, ((los usuarios son INCONSIENTES)) si uno no le dice nada de lo que pasa ellos no lo saben, el mensaje se envia automaticamente por un virus que se instala en el codigo interno del messenger.

Quien tenga este problema se soluciona asi:
*1º* desistalar messenger completo : todo o sea completo  , live y todo lo que tengas del mesenger.
*2º* reiniciar.
*3º* localizar la carpeta de donde estaba instalado y borrarla por completo.
*4º* desactivar  restaurador de sistema. (en icono mi pc, propiedades , y buscar pestaña ''proteccion del sistema'' o ''restauracion'')
*5º* ejecutar algun limpiado de registros ( ejemplo: hd cleaner o tuneup)
*6º* reiniciar.
*7º* pasar antivirus: si encuentra algo , eliminar y reiniciar , si no pues sige con el paso 8.
*8º* buscar por internet de nuevo el messenger y en una pagina recomendada y limpia de virus ((ejemplo, softonic))
*9º* instalar y reiniciar.
*10º* no olvideis en activar la restauracion del sistema del punto 4.

aqui teneis , si es otro virus tiene otras formas de eliminar , cualquier duda .

saludos :buenpost:


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 17, 2010)

MMM me intereso este tema, me acorde de un acontecimiento que me sucedio el año pasado y fue que un antiguo compañero (bien callado) me envio un mensaje diciendo "crees que me veo genial en esta polera?" y yo sin pensar acepte...
Tuve que formatear mi pc por que me contaron mas adelante que esta CADENA te reinicia el disco duro y el sistema operativo....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

con el amsn de linux no ace nada ,con el kopete tampoco afecta ,por el momento linux es la mejor opción antivirus
saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 18, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> con el amsn de linux no ace nada ,con el kopete tampoco afecta ,por el momento linux es la mejor opción antivirus
> saludos



Yo te apoyo. con el emesene le doy clic al link que te envía y me abre una pagina web y automaticamente aparece que si deseo descargar un archivo jeje y sorpresa me he topado con muchos .bat .exe y demás jejej pero como estoy en Linux me hacen los mandados esos virus jajaja


----------



## MonjeLoco (Oct 19, 2010)

para que eso no te pase y si no quieres pagar la licencia anual de un antivirus de pago.....
aqui te dejo un antivirus gratuito de este año el famoso AVG que dispone de gadget para un uso rapido y el cortafuegos que para mi es el que mejor funciona y tambien es gratuito, el ZoneAlarm ( conste que es un poco pesado porque te informa de TODOS los programas que se van a ejecutar con salida y entrada de internet).
Te dejo aqui los dos links.

http://avg.softonic.com/ ( link para el AVG )
http://zonealarm-free-spanish.softonic.com/  ( link para el Zone Alarm )

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Fortivo (Oct 20, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAJOOOOOOOO , revivido post XDD yo prefiero el avast antivirus,, para mi el mejor.. y demas es gratis
lo podeis encontrar en : www.softonic.es

saludosss


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

Más vale tener cuidado con los virus, ahora salen mucho por el MSN... Tengan cuidado con lo que descargan!


----------



## unleased! (Oct 20, 2010)

MonjeLoco dijo:


> para que eso no te pase y si no quieres pagar la licencia anual de un antivirus de pago.....
> aqui te dejo un antivirus gratuito de este año el famoso AVG que dispone de gadget para un uso rapido y el cortafuegos que para mi es el que mejor funciona y tambien es gratuito, el ZoneAlarm ( conste que es un poco pesado porque te informa de TODOS los programas que se van a ejecutar con salida y entrada de internet).
> Te dejo aqui los dos links.
> 
> ...


Ojito con el AVG que en un par de veces puso en cuarentena archivos criticos del sistema...


----------



## LM380 (Oct 20, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Ojito con el AVG que en un par de veces puso en cuarentena archivos criticos del sistema...


 Al igual que ocurrió con Panda, Eset,.... Ningún antivirus está excento de fallas.


----------



## panxozu (Oct 20, 2010)

En ocasiones me llegan mensajes de contactos que dice que visite tal pagina para ver fotos, simplemente cuando me llega un mensaje sospechoso lo ignoro,de tonto abro el enlace,te llega el mismo mensaje una infinidad de veces hasta que terminas bloqueando al contacto,  acto seguido ejecuto el antivirus por si las moscas. Hasta ahora no me ha tocado batallar con un maldito virus :enfadado:. Tienen razon con el aMSN  lo he probado con ubuntu en otra maquina y oh sorpresa un archivo exe se asomo cuando recibi un mensaje de esos.


----------



## MonjeLoco (Oct 21, 2010)

Jejejejeje lo que dicen de poner archivos en cuarentena del sistema.....  en la vida he visto yo algo asi tio... que vamos lo mismo se puede dar el caso de que te lo detecte como algo raro pero que por norma general no suele dar fallos.....

Y para aquel que dijo que el AVG no es gratuito..... mira bien... q te da la opcion de instalar una proteccion gratuita u otra de prueba y despues pagas... pero con la proteccion gratuita va de sobra.

Un saludo!


----------



## unleased! (Oct 21, 2010)

MonjeLoco dijo:


> Jejejejeje lo que dicen de poner archivos en cuarentena del sistema.....  en la vida he visto yo algo asi tio... que vamos lo mismo se puede dar el caso de que te lo detecte como algo raro pero que por norma general no suele dar fallos....


 http://www.baluart.net/articulo/avg-ofrece-1-ano-de-licencia-gratis-por-error-en-actualizacion

A mi pc y a otros 20 equipos mas de mi antigua clase les paso lo mismo, no hablo por hablar...


----------



## MonjeLoco (Oct 21, 2010)

"A mi pc y a otros 20 equipos mas de mi antigua clase les paso lo mismo, no hablo por hablar..."

Que PC tienes? y con que sistema operativo???


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Esas "cadenas" realmente las odio!!!:enfadado:
ya llega ser molestoso tener que ver como el msn de un contacto afectado te envie el mismo mensaje con el maldito *link *


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 22, 2010)

jajajaja te refieres a un link como este ??  ----> 

(05:06 p.m.) milena:	mira esta fotografía  http://www.bullseye.ie/AlisaSexy.JPG

pdt: no den clic en el link  ¬¬


----------



## panxozu (Oct 22, 2010)

ya le di clic  hablando en serio como son molestos


----------

